# Bodyshops in or near Birmingham



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

Some clown thought it would be funny to key the passenger side of my car. anyone reccommend any body shops to get this sorted in or around bham

much appreciated


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of the damage please? We work with a couple local to Birmingham depending on the job and their workload.


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for the speedy reply, i will send over some pics after work. and if you could find out plese be much appreciated

thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Of course no problem at all


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

My mates dad has a bodyshop in Oldbury.

CustomRidesUK - 0121 511 1155

Don't let the name put you off.


----------



## tomtech (Mar 12, 2013)

midlands car care would be first choice although they can be very busy worth the wait


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.sprintautos.co.uk/

Kings Heath, Birmingham


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Do you have any pictures of the damage please? We work with a couple local to Birmingham depending on the job and their workload.


cant get the pictures to load mate, i can tell you its a scratch from the passenger side door down the the rear quarter. it starts off deep and down to the metal and then lightens up. if you could recommend someone i would just head down there and get a quote. alway better in perosn if you ask me

thanks again


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

used these guys for my wifes swift. very impressed

http://www.yell.com/biz/venture-body-repairs-birmingham-2115258/


----------



## ldale (Dec 29, 2007)

Bodytech in Earlswood - speak to Adrian, completed a few jobs for me and quality and price were both pleasing, even the smaller job was completed with some TLC


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I have prevoiusly recommended Javed at Rehman & Son, a couple have taken me up on it and been well pleased.

mention my name, he'll look after you - very good, wont sting you and got all the kit and experience - feast your eyes on what else will be there


----------

